

Ask HN: What is the best Windows 7 Anti-Virus? - kentf
https://plus.google.com/u/1/114373064968292928213/posts/ZNEKJhsSd5C

======
justncase80
No anti-virus is the best anti-virus. It's a flawed concept, a waste of money
and essentially a virus itself. Just say no to anti-virus.

------
zengr
So, it has come to this. Linux maybe?

